# Rac 3-13-11



## hound dog (Mar 2, 2011)

We have been working on the layout of your next shoot. Few lanes to be cleaned.  Looks like a good fun shoot. We hope yall injoy it.

P.S. don't pet the logger head in the pond. LOL


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 3, 2011)

You guys always have a great shoot and this one should be no different, Looking forward to it,,,,


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2011)

Sounds like a winner !     ....Just wish I was !


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking forward to it! Gonna be a weekend full of shooting!


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't wait to get down there again and shoot'em up....


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Yall. One week away. We have been working on the range and it is coming along. Hope to have a new surprise for yall. x your fingers that it will get here this week.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Thanks Yall. One week away. We have been working on the range and it is coming along. Hope to have a new surprise for yall. x your fingers that it will get here this week.



What kinda tricks you up yo now,,,


----------



## wally-gator (Mar 7, 2011)

*RAC Shoot!*

Looking forward to it. Yall always put on a good one. Just got the new bow last Friday. Good one to start off with huh? We will be there. Hope the weather is warm and dry.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 7, 2011)

Bring it on bring it on......Ya'll come on and have a good time.....


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got home from the club. Did a little cutting.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't wait for the shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 7, 2011)

Come On weekend ,,, Me and Wife with the RBO Crew will be pulling in there about 10. Can't wait to shoot'em up.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds good Jody. I am coming to to shoot with y'all.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 7, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Come On weekend ,,, Me and Wife with the RBO Crew will be pulling in there about 10. Can't wait to shoot'em up.



I'am glad your driving, 10am is hard to make after a night of diet rocky mountain water


----------



## countrytime (Mar 8, 2011)

killitgrillit where did you find it in diet...lol


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

Four more days.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 9, 2011)

we might need tobring waders or a boat if this rain keeps up!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

No boat may need boots. Rain is going to stop today and the land drains good. Shoot be a good day to fling some arrows.  

Don't feed or pet the turtle. He will bite.


----------



## rooster85 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not sick this time. Hope ya'll bring your A game. Holla at ya boy.


----------



## young gunna (Mar 9, 2011)

Rooster thats if you make it through saturday!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

rooster85 said:


> Not sick this time. Hope ya'll bring your A game. Holla at ya boy.





young gunna said:


> Rooster thats if you make it through saturday!



Sounds like a challenge.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be there, gonna move back to the yellow stake this time and try it.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 9, 2011)

we have a good range set. Ya'll should enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

We have been doing some thinking on something new for yall and wow what we came up with. 

Still got our fingers x for the surprise hope it makes it befor the shoot.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like its going to be fun. I plan on being there for this one, I want to see how the challenge turns out. I don't think the surprise is going to make before the shoot.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought the suprise was going to be Hound Dog dressed up in a snoopy outfit and retrieving our arrows for us from the long distance shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Sounds like its going to be fun. I plan on being there for this one, I want to see how the challenge turns out. I don't think the surprise is going to make before the shoot.



I hope you will make this one. 



killitgrillit said:


> I thought the suprise was going to be Hound Dog dressed up in a snoopy outfit and retrieving our arrows for us from the long distance shoot.



Not funny.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I thought the suprise was going to be Hound Dog dressed up in a snoopy outfit and retrieving our arrows for us from the long distance shoot.



Thats no surprise  we've all seen that


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wife is really looking forward to getting back down there and shoot again,,,Me too


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Wife is really looking forward to getting back down there and shoot again,,,Me too



Can't wait to see yall. Drive safe if you get sleepy pull over and take a nap. I know your getting old don't push your self.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats the reason they are coming so late. Gotta sleep late and get rested up. Usually he just gets Killit to bring him.


----------



## Big John (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol rac will do it sunday!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 10, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I thought the suprise was going to be Hound Dog dressed up in a snoopy outfit and retrieving our arrows for us from the long distance shoot.



Oh the crowds that would draw I vote he does it


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Oh the crowds that would draw I vote he does it



Just say'in


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 10, 2011)

I heard he is still being house broken though!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I heard he is still being house broken though!



Yall are shot the            out.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Yall are shot the            out.



Thats easy for you to say.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 10, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Thats easy for you to say.




Nice signature line


----------



## Big John (Mar 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2011)

Big John said:


> lol



Big John they don't need any encouragement.


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 11, 2011)

Ready for some 3D


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got done shopping for all the food. Range will be finished tomorrow. So party in Griffin on Sunday. Ya come on.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 11, 2011)

Gotcha !    ...Be there or be square.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 11, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Just got done shopping for all the food. Range will be fished tomorrow. So party in Griffin on Sunday. Ya come on.



Do I need to bring my bowfishing bow or rod and reel, will there be any fish left sunday if it's fished out tomorrow???????


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Do I need to bring my bowfishing bow or rod and reel, will there be any fish left sunday if it's fished out tomorrow???????



Thanks fixed it.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 12, 2011)

We are headed to RAC tomorrow for some shooting and great fellowship,,,If anyone out there is looking for a place to shoot and have never been to RAC then you really need to come down to RAC and shoot.  Hope to see everyone there...


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 12, 2011)

do you have any "Old Man" classes available to shoot tomorrow?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2011)

DoubleRR said:


> do you have any "Old Man" classes available to shoot tomorrow?



Sorry but no. we had one at one time but only had one or two ever now and then. so we combined class to have more in each class. It's no fun winning with only one in your class. If we could get enuf to start coming we would have a class for " Old Man". Hope you still come out and have some fun even if you don't want to shoot with the Young Men and just shoot for fun and get some Practice in.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 12, 2011)

no problem...I will be there....by myself!...I help run a bow only lease (Little Creek Bow Club, Meriwether county)and can't get one member to come and shoot with me...what a bunch of "Woosie's"


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 12, 2011)

DoubleRR said:


> do you have any "Old Man" classes available to shoot tomorrow?



No but if we whip those young whipper snappers bad enough, they'll put us in a separate class to get rid of us. We'll start  tomorrow !


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 12, 2011)

*Sgtm..*

count me in!


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone have fun!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone we appreciate yalls support. See yall in the am.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 13, 2011)

GOOD MORNING!!! Well RBO will be headed to RAC shortly, Oh what a great day it's going to be, Killing some foam, chatting with friends, and eating some brownies See ya'll in afew


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 13, 2011)

Great shoot guys! Yall mixed them up and made us guess a few times! But I definitely fared better than I did at CBG on Saturday. Looking forward to the next one!

Shot with a couple of guys - Rocky "DoubleRR" and John "Bubba"- good job! Great to meet both of you.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a great time! Very well set up course..yardage back and fourth..I like to wear out the adjustment knob on my mover sight..Enjoyed it for sure RAC Folks!!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks to all 112 shooter that came out and shot with today. Scores will be up NOW.

www.racarchery.com


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 13, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Great shoot guys! Yall mixed them up and made us guess a few times! But I definitely fared better than I did at CBG on Saturday. Looking forward to the next one!
> 
> Shot with a couple of guys - Rocky "DoubleRR" and John "Bubba"- good job! Great to meet both of you.



I wondered where Rocky and you were. We had 4 in our group. Both of ya couldn't have shot with us anyways. Glad y'all had fun !


----------

